# Cleaning Stainless Steel Fridge?



## goodgiver (Sep 4, 2004)

How can a person clean a stainless fridge door. Any suggestions? :roll: [/b]


----------



## MJ (Sep 4, 2004)

This works good for me;
http://www.magicamerican.com/magic_images/SSW35_big.jpg
 Check your hardware store. They should have something you can use.


----------



## middie (Sep 4, 2004)

clorox clean up


----------



## kyles (Sep 5, 2004)

I buy special stainless steel wipes from the supermarket, not sure if you have them in US, and wipe off the excess with paper towel, works for me!


----------



## Robt (Sep 5, 2004)

We use dish detergent and vinager with water and a sponge followed by a cotton toweling.  There are a bunch of stainless polishes available but they stink like the down wind side of a refinery so, dish soap and vinager it is.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 5, 2004)

I had the same problem with my new SS range - I found that the new 'citrus' cleaners work the best, along with paper towels - sponges and cloth just smear it all up!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi......

I use amonia and water, spray and wipe dry. Followed by "SS magic" wipes, buff with a dry paper towel in the direction of the "grain". Works well for me.


----------



## Dove (Sep 5, 2004)

*Help--Help--Help*

*Try rubbing alcolol...works for me on chrome*
always test a small out of the way area first.


----------



## grammadee (Sep 5, 2004)

Put warm water, a few drops of dish liquid and the juice of a lemon into a spray bottle.  Use a soft cloth so not to scratch the stainless steel, it's just amazing how easily it scratches, then buff with a high quality paper towel.  The citrus in the lemon along with the soap will help to cut the oil in those finger prints and the lemon naturally has an anti-viscus quality that will help to prevent those hard to remove marks.  Your stainless steal will still get marks but if you do this frequently they are a breeze to clean off.  This works well and your kitchen will smell great!  It also works well to clean windows!

Keep things simple, it is easier to enjoy life that way.

Grammadee


----------



## Claire (Sep 6, 2004)

I'd use glass cleaner.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 6, 2004)

*Cleaning Stainless*

Make a paste out of equal portions of white vinegar and baking soda.  Cheap and it works.  I have a stainless kitchen sink and it sparkles.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 6, 2004)

Steeel wool and acetone.  Just kidding. Ammonia and water works just fine. Same stuff as commercial glass cleaner.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 6, 2004)

My cats lick everything clean.


----------

